# Minimum Arrow Weight?



## LintBoy (Oct 20, 2005)

Hey guys,

What is the minimum arrow weight you can shoot (in grains) per pound of draw weight?

For example you have a 65 pound draw weight. What is the lightest arrow you can safely shoot from that bow?

I just inherited some lighter arrows then I usually use and I want to make sure after I cut them down that they are not too light.

Thanks,


----------



## ram6256 (Jul 30, 2008)

*arrow weight*

Most manufacturers utilize 5 grains per pound of draw. I would check with your bow manufacturer and see what their recommendations are.
Roy


----------



## Yuma Sentinel (Jun 6, 2009)

Hey There Lint! I've always rounded up to the Max poundage of you bow rather than what your acutualy pulling. Then go by the Five grains per pound rule. 70 x 5 = 350 grains. Don't go below that! That way if you wanted to max the bow out your safe. 

However you also need to make sure that youre spine is Correct. Which is MORE important that saving 10 or 20 grns overall. I didnt relize that the shorter you cut the arrow the stiffer it gets. So its another game of give and take and trial and error! Good luck :darkbeer:


----------



## LintBoy (Oct 20, 2005)

So it I have arrows that are 8.7 grains per inch does that include the weight of the nock and fletching? If not what would be the average grains for each of these?

Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## Yuma Sentinel (Jun 6, 2009)

if your reading the shaft and it says 8.7 then that would just be for the shaft. then add 20 gr for the insert, 100 for the point, 15 for the nock and 20 for the vanes. the arrow would be approx 400 grans around 28"long. Thats is not an acurate figure just a guess with out any of your specifics. A "light" arrow in the 400 spine would be more around 6.5 to 7.8 grains per inch just for the shafts. What kind of shafts did you get and how long is your draw?


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

Yuma Sentinel said:


> Hey There Lint! I've always rounded up to the Max poundage of you bow rather than what your acutualy pulling. Then go by the Five grains per pound rule. 70 x 5 = 350 grains. Don't go below that! That way if you wanted to max the bow out your safe.


agree this is a good point as you never know when you may wanna raise the poundage for a little more speed/ke. 350 is pretty light anyways too so its still light arrow but more than enough for most bows today to have enough KE


----------

